# [Newbee] Multiples questions sur Gentoo pour bien débuter

## Oneal

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer une Gentoo sur mon PC (j'utilise de temps en temps une fédora au boulot) pour une utilisation bureautique, multimédia et installer quelques services réseaux en fonction de mes besoins.

Voici la machine sur lequel je souhaite installer ma Gentoo

+ Processeur Celeron à 2,6 GHz 

+ 512 Mo de mémoire DDR 333

+ Disque dur Maxtor de 40 Go à 7 200 tr/min

+ Circuit graphique intégré Intel Extreme Graphics

+ Lecteur de CD-ROM

+ Lecteur de disquettes

+ Interface réseau FastEthernet 10/100

1- Déjà est ce que je peux installer Gentoo sur cette machine là ? Je n'ai pas trop d'argent pour la faire évoluer... surtout que les barretes mémoires sont toutes utilisées...

2- J'ai vu que Gentoo demandait pas mal de ressource CPU... mais à la limite 48H de compile c'est pas dramatique. Je compte effectuer des mises à jour quotidienne, ce qui devrait faire diminuer les temps de compilations.

J'ai une question particuliere en ce qui concerne l'environnement graphique... j'ai une préférence pour KDE... mais il est assez lourd et il serait peut etre dommage de "gaspiller" mes ressources (déjà qu'elles sont assez limitées).

Est ce que le fait d'opter pour Gnome va me permettre d'en gagner ou faut il vraiment préférable que j'utilise XFCE ?

3- J'ai vu qu'il y avait la possibilité de définir des CFLAGS de maniere globales et d'affiner la compilation pour chacun des paquets si nécessaire... A vrai dire cela me fait un peu peur... j'imagine qu'en oubliant certains paramètres on a vite fait d'avoir un systeme auquel il peut manquer des choses et donc de passer des heures à comprendre pourquoi telle ou telle fonction ne marche pas (ex : oubli de la fonction d'authenfication ntlm sous squid).

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des docs concernant les CFLAGS mais cela ne me dit pas ce que je dois mettre... surtout que j'imagine certains CFLAGS peuvent etre assez générique... et j'ai peur de passer à coté flags important.

Pouvez m'aiguiller sur ce que je dois mettre ?

4- Lors des upgrades... comment cela se passe t'il ? Les dépendances sont j'imagine gérée ? Y a t'il parfois des erreurs lors des upgrades... par exemple on change de version d'X et au prochain startx on a un beau message d'erreur.

En tout le concept de compilation des sources va me plaire je pense.

Je souhaite aussi utiliser Gentoo pour apprendre beaucoup sur Linux.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée

Voici où j'en suis

[ La distrib est installé ] OK

[ Probleme de compilation gnome] OK

[ Probleme configuration xorg] OK

[ Questions sur les permissions de fichier ] Pas OK

Last edited by Oneal on Mon Aug 20, 2007 8:56 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pititjo

Pour ce qui est de ta config, je ne vois pas de soucis mais je passe peut-être à côter de quelque chose. Si tu n'est pas trop exigent tu devrais pouvoir faire tourner KDE.

Pour les CFLAG, je tourne avec ceux indiqués dans la doc et je n'ai pas de soucis.

----------

## lmarcini

La config ne posera AUCUN problème... Le point n° 1 est réglé !

Concernant le 2°, Gentoo ne mobilise des ressources QUE pendant la compilation (ce qui n'empêche pas de travailler, développer ou surfer en même temps). Par contre, le système mobilise beaucoup moins de ressources que les autres distros en exploitation normale.

Pour le n°3, il ne faut pas confondre CFLAGS et USEFLAGS. Les premiers sont destinés à GCC et il vaut mieux suivre la doc officielle (et éviter les flags "à la Jacky"). Les seconds sont en fin de compte les "options" des programmes que tu installes. Je te conseille de lire et relire la doc à ce sujet et de ne pas hésiter à poser des questions par la suite. Cela peut faire l'objet d'un thread à part (il y a d'ailleurs de façon récurrente des posts sur le sujet).

Le point n°4 ne pose aucun problème. Beaucoup de personnes sur le forum utilisent des Gentoo complètement à jour et installées depuis 2 ou 3 ans, voire plus ! Il faut quand même faire attention à lire les documentations adéquates lors de changement de versions majeures de composants importants (le passage à Xorg modulaire a été douloureux pour certains !). 

Bon courage !

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Pour te rassurer, je précise que pendant un moment j'utilisais gentoo sur un pentium 3 600 avec 256mo de ram.

Kde fonctionnait bien, firefox fonctionnait pas mal mais fallait pas être trop exigeant.

Ca devrait très bien marché sur ta machine.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour les C_FLAGS, sauf esprit aventureux, tu vivras très bien en spécifiant en global des C_FLAGS "sûrs" et en y touchant jamais par la suite. Pour ce qui est de la variable USE, tu peux, pour commencer, te contenter de la variable par défaut du profil desktop (c'est celui que tu veux), y ajouter quelques mots clés facile (type "+kde +qt -gnome -gtk") et à mesure que tu compile ou recompile de nouveaux logiciels (pour une mise à jour) t'intéresser de plus près au effets des mots-clés plus mystérieux. Pour cela, utilise emerge avec les option "--pretend" et "--verbose" et obtient le résumé d'un mot clé avec la commande :

```
$ euse -i MOT_CLE
```

Je plussoie les autres quand à la lecture de la documentation officielle. En particulier, regarde ce qui est dit sur les gros logiciels que (v)as installer : gcc, xorg-x11, KDE, etc.

Tu veux apprendre le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux : tu as fait le bon choix en choisissant Gentoo.

----------

## Temet

Fopapousser.com.

Avec sa conf, il peut faire tourner Gnome et KDE très bien, sans aucune restriction.

Après, si tu peux éviter Firefox qui est le gouffre des gouffres... c'est sûr que c'est pas plus mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

Je viens d'installer une gentoo en stage 3.

J'en suis a la compilation... mais j'ai des messages d'erreurs.

Voici mon :

```
nec-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

```
nec-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.profile/make.defaults

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.1 2007/04/13 22:02:31 wolf31o2 Exp $

USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv apache2 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses snmp 3dnow msn clamav mmx pam sse sse2 perl php ldap mozilla mplayer nsplugin radius rdesktop icq imap jabber pda firebird lm-sensors samba usb gtk gtkhtml wifi"
```

Voilà ou pointe mon make.profile

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root         48 Jul  7 18:43 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0

```

Voici mon processeur

```

nec-gentoo make.profile # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1992.693

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up cid

bogomips        : 3988.30

clflush size    : 64

```

Voici les commandes emerge lancées

```

nec-gentoo make.profile # emerge gnome && emerge firefox && emerge openoffice && emerge thunderbird && emerge vlc && emerge mplayer && emerge gimp && emerge xine && emerge pidgin && emerge nmap && emerge sshd && emerge gdm && emerge vlc

```

Pour info, portage est à jour au moment de la compilation (emerge --sync)

Lors de la compilation j'ai eu un message qui me signal que l'erreur se trouve dans le fichier  /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/temp/build.log

```
943: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:945: error: 'isc_tpb_wait' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:945: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:952: error: 'result' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:952: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:952: error: 'tr_handle' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:962: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'default_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:962: warning: passing argument 2 of 'zend_fetch_resource' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:964: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:964: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:976: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:977: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'link_cnt'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:978: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'affected_rows'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:981: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'db_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:981: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:984: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:985: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:986: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:986: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:987: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:987: error: request for member 'next' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:991: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:991: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c: In function '_php_ibase_def_trans':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1009: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1010: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1011: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1011: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1012: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1012: error: request for member 'next' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1016: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1016: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1016: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1020: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1021: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'link_cnt'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1022: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'affected_rows'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1023: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'db_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1023: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1024: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1024: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1026: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1027: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1027: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1027: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c: In function '_php_ibase_trans_end':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1042: error: 'ISC_STATUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1042: error: expected ';' before 'result'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1044: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1044: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1053: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'default_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1053: warning: passing argument 2 of 'zend_fetch_resource' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1055: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1055: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1055: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1060: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1060: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1060: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1076: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1076: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1076: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1081: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'tr_list'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1081: error: request for member 'trans' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1081: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1093: error: 'result' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1093: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1093: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1096: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1096: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1099: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1099: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1102: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1102: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c: In function 'zif_ibase_gen_id':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1161: error: 'XSQLDA' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1161: error: expected ';' before 'out_sqlda'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1162: error: 'ISC_INT64' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1162: error: expected ';' before 'result'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1164: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1164: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'sql_code'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1171: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'default_link'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1171: warning: passing argument 2 of 'zend_fetch_resource' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1176: error: 'out_sqlda' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1176: error: request for member 'sqln' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1176: error: request for member 'sqld' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1177: error: request for member 'version' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1177: error: 'SQLDA_VERSION1' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1180: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1180: error: request for member 'sqltype' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1180: error: 'SQL_INT64' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1181: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1181: error: request for member 'sqlscale' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1182: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1182: error: request for member 'sqllen' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1182: error: 'result' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1183: error: request for member 'sqlvar' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1183: error: request for member 'sqldata' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1186: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'status'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1186: error: 'ibase_db_link' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1186: error: 'ibase_trans' has no member named 'handle'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1187: error: 'SQL_DIALECT_CURRENT' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1194: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/work/php-5.2.2/ext/interbase/interbase.c:1194: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

make: *** [ext/interbase/interbase.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  php-5.2.2-r1.ebuild, line 172:   Called src_compile_normal

  php-5.2.2-r1.ebuild, line 314:   Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

  php5_2-sapi.eclass, line 611:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Avez vous une idée sur le probleme ? Et surtout des conseils car je débute sur Gentoo

Merci à tous

OnEal

----------

## Gaug

C'est un problème avec une use sur les base de donnée

enlève firebird dans tes use et recompile pour voir

----------

## Temet

```
nec-gentoo make.profile # emerge gnome && emerge firefox && emerge openoffice && emerge thunderbird && emerge vlc && emerge mplayer && emerge gimp && emerge xine && emerge pidgin && emerge nmap && emerge sshd && emerge gdm && emerge vlc 
```

Mais c'est quoi cette commande de barbare ????????????????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Tu vas me faire un:

```
nec-gentoo make.profile # emerge gnome firefox openoffice thunderbird vlc mplayer gimp xine pidgin nmap sshd gdm vlc
```

avant que j'égorge le chat de la voisine en offrande aux Dieux pour cette offense !!!!

(perso je te conseillerais openoffice-bin sauf si t'en sers 5 heures par jour ... parce que 20 heures de compilation pour ce truc d'une lourdeur infâme ... faut le vouloir)

EDIT

D'autre part, tu n'as pas à modifier make.defaults  ... si tu l'as fait, c'est über mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Et encore d'autre part, ton make.conf est über foireux o_O'

----------

## Untux

Plussoyage de Gaug et Temet... et si tu es encore un peu dubitatif quand on te dit de « virer firebird des use », celà peut se traduire, concrètement, par l'ajout de la ligne suivante dans ton ficher /etc/portage/package.use (à créer si il n'existe pas encore)

```

dev-lang/php -firebird

```

Tu pourrais également supprimer le flag firebird directement dans ton fichier make.conf, mais celà aurait pour effet de supprimer ce flag pour toutes les applications qui l'utiliseraient pas défaut. En l'occurence, ce n'est peut-être pas souhaitable puisqu'il ne s'agit que d'un problème temporaire avec PHP/Firebird/interbase. La première procédure que je t'ai proposée ne supprime donc le flag firebird que pour PHP.

Super-plussoyage de Temet : Tu ne dois rien modifier dans le fichier make.default. Tous les changements doivent être fait sur le /etc/make.conf.

----------

## Oneal

Bonjour à tous !

Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils !! Je suis débutant sous Gentoo et je suis bien déterminé à apprendre !

Dans tout les cas, je suis désolé de déclancher la colere des dieux !   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est du make.defaults... c'est effectivement là ou j'avais déclaré ma variable USE. Ce qui m'a vraiment induit en erreur c'est les make.defaults des profils "Desktop" et "Server" où les uses étaient déclarés.

Pourquoi est ce le cas dans ces deux profiles ?

Je viens de faire un emerge --sync et ma grosse bourde a été éliminée.

Voici ce que j'ai maintenant dans mon make.default

```
nec-gentoo / # ls -l /etc/ |grep make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root     root         48 Jul  7 18:43 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0

```

```
nec-gentoo make.profile # cat make.defaults

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/make.defaults,v 1.1 2007/04/13 22:02:31 wolf31o2 Exp $

# We build stage1 against this

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

# These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles. Stages 2

# and 3 are built against these, so be careful what you add.

USE="acl cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly unicode"

```

Voici le "fameux"  make.conf

```
nec-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv apache2 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses snmp 3dnow msn clamav mmx pam sse sse2 perl php ldap mozilla mplayer nsplugin radius rdesktop icq imap jabber pda firebird lm-sensors samba usb gtk gtkhtml wifi"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Je souhaite installer thunderbird, donc cela serait quand meme sympa que les applis soit compilé avec cette option ( de plus cela me permet d'appréhender le systeme).

Donc j'ai créer le fichier package.use qui va bien

```

nec-gentoo ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use

dev-lang/php -firebird

```

En quoi mon USE est il foireux (sans parler du firebird) ?

Une derniere question ? Comment saviez vous que le probleme était lié à l'option USE thunderbird ?

Je peux maintenant emerger tout mes progs ?

Encore merci pour votre aide !!   :Razz: 

----------

## davidou2a

On ne doit pas modifier le make.defaults !!!

si tu veux desactiver ou activer des variables USE de façon globale on les declare dans /etc/make.conf sous la forme suivante

```
USE="var1 var2 var3..." 
```

Si tu veux activer ou desactiver une variable USE par paquet precis, alors tu dois utiliser /etc/portage/package.use

Mais avant de te lancer lis plutot la documentation adequate :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/?catid=gentoo

Si tu a effectivement modifié ton make.default ça a pu foutre un peu la zone... sinon pour les use firefox, thunderbird et firebird je sais pas je ne les utilise pas...

----------

## kopp

hum, un changement dans make.defaults sera effacé au prochain emerge --sync non ?

tu pourrais aussi utiliser un profil desktop plus complet, ou server si c'est plus approprié, plutot que le générique 2007.0

----------

## _Seth_

Salut à toi bienvenue sous Gentoo !

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> En quoi mon USE est il foireux (sans parler du firebird) ?

 

Ton USE est très bien, c'est ton make.conf qui est améliorable : il y a quelques options sympathiques à activer et autres paramètres  qui peuvent te faciliter la vie. Tu auras le temps de voir tout cela ensuite, en jetant un coup d'oeil par ici par exemple. 

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Une derniere question ? Comment saviez vous que le probleme était lié à l'option USE thunderbird ?

 

Je répond pour eux, mais je pense qu'ils ont soit eu le problème directement, soit lu un post sur ce forum (ou un autre) qui relatait ce problème, soit en se tenant au courant sur le bugzilla ou sur planet Gentoo.

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Je peux maintenant emerger tout mes progs ?

 

Sans problème  :Wink:  Au fait, ta config est largement assez puissante mais je te recommanderais, comme les autres, de prendre des cflags pépères et pas agressif car de façon générale, plus tu optimises la compilation de tes programmes plus ils tournent vite mais plus il sont gros (sur le DD et en RAM). C'est même plutôt pour quelques pouième de millisecondes gagnés, ton exécutable a pris beaucoup de poids, façon sumotori  :Wink: 

PS : Si tu as l'occasion, donne une chance à KDE, c'est un très beau projet.

EDIT:  orthographe + lien wiki

----------

## Oneal

Merci pour toutes ces informations. Je lis pas mal de doc... et il y a de quoi faire !

J'ai lancé hier soir un emerge gnome (kde est sympa mais j'avais envi de voir ce que donnait gnome   :Wink:  )

La compilation a bien avancé, mais je bloque sur /app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3/

Soit disant qu'il manque le USE gtk. Pourtant gtk est bien dans mon make.conf.

```
>>> Emerging (3 of 8) app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3 to /

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge app-text/poppler-bindings with the gtk USE flag set

!!! ERROR: app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  evince-0.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 65:   Called die

!!! poppler-bindings needs gtk flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

```

nec-gentoo ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3/temp/build.log

 * Please re-emerge app-text/poppler-bindings with the gtk USE flag set

!!! ERROR: app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  evince-0.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 65:   Called die

!!! poppler-bindings needs gtk flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai quand meme essayé de faire un 

```
nec-gentoo ~ # USE="gtk" emerge --resume app-text/poppler-bindings

```

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Une idée ?

----------

## julroy67

Je reviens sur l'histoire de firebird et thunderbird, tu dis vouloir installer thunderbird et pour cela tu as mis le flag firebird (enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris), or Firebird est une base de données (http://www.firebirdsql.org/) et ça n'a rien à voir avec les produits Mozilla, enfin quoi que Firefox s'appelait anciennement Firebird, et c'est précisément à cause de ce firebird qu'il a changé de nom.

Donc si c'est bien le cas tu peux enlever firebird de ton make.conf, sinon bah c'est que je suis à coté de la plaque et tu veux bien installer cette BDD et j'ai mal lu et compris.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut et bienvenue a toi!

En fait, la prise en compte d'un USE pour un package donne ne se fait qu'a la recompilation dudit package et je ne sais pas trop ce que tu as pu "casser" avec ton make.conf initial.

Dans ton cas, je ferais un

```
emerge -DuavN world
```

 (D pour deep, u pour update, v pour le mode "parlant", a pour "ask" et N pour newuse)

----------

## Oneal

En effet, c'est thunderbird qui m'interressait !

Je vais donc virer ce use firebird.

Je pense pas avoir casser grand chose, étant donné que le seul emerge que j'ai réalisé c'est gnome.

Et je le re emergé pendant la nuit. 

D'ailleurs j'ai encore un probleme avec le emerge gnome qui bloque encore ? Avez vous des suggestions ?

----------

## billiob

[EDIT] c'est echo, pas cat  :Very Happy:  trop dur le matin ...

un p'tit : 

```
echo "app-text/poppler-bindings gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

devrait suffir.

Néanmoins, je conseillerais de recompiler l'ensemble du système avec un 

```
emerge -eauDN world 
```

l'option "e" indique qu'il faut ré-émerger tous les paquets. C'est peut-être un peu violent, mais metterais ton système sur de meilleurs rails.

en ajoutant l'option "--pretend", tu verras ce qu'il veut compiler.

Pour voir les flags actuels généraux pris en compte, tu peux faire un 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Oneal

Le 

cat "app-text/poppler-bindings gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

N'a pas résolu le probleme.

J'ai donc lancé le emerge -eauDN world

Va maintenant falloir etre patient ! Sa tombe bien à la limite, je vais aller à la piscine.   :Laughing: 

A bientot

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Va maintenant falloir etre patient ! Sa tombe bien à la limite, je vais aller à la piscine.   

 

Bon rafraichissement mais je doute que ce soit assez long !

----------

## billiob

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Le 
> 
> cat "app-text/poppler-bindings gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> N'a pas résolu le probleme.
> ...

 

C'est normal, c'est un "echo" qu'il fallait faire. désolé.

J'ai peut-être un peu pourri ton fichier /etc/portage/package.use. Regardes-le.

----------

## Oneal

Hello,

Cette compilation monstrueuse vient de terminer !

Cependant j'ai toujours mon probleme avec emerge gnome.

Je bloque toujours au meme endroit

```
nec-gentoo ~ # emerge --resume gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3 to /

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking evince-0.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge app-text/poppler-bindings with the gtk USE flag set

!!! ERROR: app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  evince-0.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 65:   Called die

!!! poppler-bindings needs gtk flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

billiob => j'avais rectifié l'erreur avant de lancer mes compiles   :Wink: 

J'ai app-text/poppler-bindings gtk   dans mon fichier package.use

Mais bon je ne comprends pas la logique de spécifier cela puisque gtk est dans le use de mon make.conf

Comment supprimer cette erreur ?

----------

## F!nTcH

pour cette erreur, essaye cette commande :

```

# USE="gtk" emerge app-text/poppler-bindings

```

J'ai eu exactement le même souci : je suppose que c'est inhérent aux kde-lovers qui mettent souvent USE="... -gtk -gnome ..."

Seulement certains programmes comme VLC il me semble nécessitent impérativement GTK, donc tu le mets en USE juste pour cette commande

Vala

(Les Gentoo-er chevronnés, corrigez-moi si je me gourre  :Wink:  )

----------

## kopp

On n'utilise jamais USE=" " pour installer un paquet !!!

Ce sera perdu à la prochaine mise à jour !

Oneal : poppler-bindings a-t-il été compilé avec gtk ?

si tu dis que gtk est déjà dans /etc/make.conf, ce n'est pas la peine de le rajouter dans /etc/portage/package.use

Essaye voir 

```
emerge --oneshot poppler-bindings
```

 avec le use gtk activé, et puis retente ton installation qui foire.

PS : je vois que tu utilises --resume, ça peut poser problème peut-être, je ne sais pas comment il gère les changements dans la variable USE etc.

Peut-être que nettoyer /var/tmp/portage (un beau rm -rf /var/tmp/portage fait l'affaire) et utiliser "emerge gnome" sans le resume pourrait résoudre le problème...

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Essaye voir 
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot poppler-bindings
> ```
> ...

 

Je dirais même emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose poppler-bindings , histoire de vérifier si le flag gtk est bien pris en compte dès le début !

----------

## Oneal

Hello à tous !!

Pour vous tenir au courant, j'ai suivi votre conseil en executant la commande emerge --oneshot poppler-bindings

Pour ma culture l'option oneshot à quelle repercussion sur la compilation ?? 

Cela a passé sans probleme et j'ai pu compiler gnome.   :Razz: 

Ce matin, j'ai emergé xorg, et après une configuration sommaire, j'avais des probleme pour charger le module de ma carte graphique. Le probleme semblait etre que le module AGPpart n"existait pas ds le kernel (générer durant l'install avec genkern).

Tout semblait s'etre bien passé... donc j'ai rebooté le PC à distance (via SSH).

Et là j'ai du faire une bourde. J'ai fais tappé un ifconfig a ma copine et j'ai pas d'adresse IP.

Avant je lui ai fais faire un ssh start (dans init.d) et elle a eu une erreur de soit disant "resolve hostname".

A tout les coups j'ai du oublié de compiler le module pour ma carte réseau, si ce n'était pas activé par défaut... cette boulette veut dire que je n'aurais pas de gentoo jusqu'à samedi (snif).

Pour info ma carte graphique est une intel I810

A bientot et bonne soirée

----------

## ghoti

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Pour ma culture l'option oneshot à quelle repercussion sur la compilation ??

 

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>       --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge  as  normal,  but do not add the packages to the world file
> 
>               for later updating.

 

----------

## Oneal

Me revoilà reparti pour un nouveau week-end gentoo !

Je viens de recompilé mon kernel.

Pas de message particulier au reboot, tout semble impec.

Je suis maintenant sur le sujet de Xorg.   :Smile: 

J'ai fais Xorg -configure

voici le fichier qui a été généré 

```
nec-gentoo X11 # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "KGAUniversal"              # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Lorsque je lance la commande X, j'obtiens dans un premier temps les caracteres AAAA (avec des trémas) et après j'ai un écran noir.

Lorsque je tue X, j'ai les messages suivant :

(EE)AIGLX : Screen 0 is not DRI capable

FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

Voici le résultat du lspci :

```
nec-gentoo X11 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

```

Une idée ?

```

nec-gentoo X11 # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux nec-gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Sun Jul 22 18:49:58 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 23 July 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 28 19:50:46 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c3280

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1631,2560 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2562 card 1631,1010 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1631,24cb rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1631,24cb rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1631,24cd rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1631,24cb rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1631,24cb rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1631,200c rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8100000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x100fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x100fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.1) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x100fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x100fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) VGA(0): initializing int10.

(WW) VGA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(==) VGA(0): Depth 4, (==) framebuffer bpp 4

(==) VGA(0): RGB weight 666

(==) VGA(0): Default visual is StaticColor

(==) VGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) VGA(0): videoRam: 256 kBytes.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) VGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) VGA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) VGA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(WW) VGA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) VGA(0): Clock range:  23.17 to  30.32 MHz

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) VGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (insufficient memory for mode)

(--) VGA(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) VGA(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) VGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(==) VGA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "xf4bpp"

(II) LoadModule: "xf4bpp"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxf4bpp.so

(II) Module xf4bpp: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xf1bpp"

(II) LoadModule: "xf1bpp"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxf1bpp.so

(II) Module xf1bpp: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x100fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8020000 - 0xe802007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8182000 - 0xe81820ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8181000 - 0xe81811ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x10100000 - 0x101003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8180000 - 0xe81803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

nec-gentoo X11 #

```

----------

## kopp

Salut !

Plutot que tous le log de X, pourrais-tu donner le résultat de  

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Mais d'après l'erreur donné, il semblerait que tu n'aies pas activé le DRI dans le noyau, qui se trouve... je ne sais où, quelques part dans Devices drivers dans la configuration du noyau (charactere devices, je crois)

Autre possibilité, je vois que le pilote utilisé est vga dans la config de xorg

il faudrait (je pense)  

```
Driver          "intel"
```

(ou peut-être i810 si tu es en stable, je ne sais pas quelle version est en stable maintenant), regarde ça d'abord.

(Il faut avoir installer xorg-server avec le flag VIDEO_CARDS="i810", cf le guide de configuration de Xorg sur le site de Gentoo pour plus de détails)

----------

## Oneal

```
nec-gentoo X11 # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

Voici les options de compilation de Xorg

```
nec-gentoo X11 # emerge --pretend --verbose xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystic -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

J'ai bien compilé Xorg avec l'option video_cards=i810 ; ceci avec les options

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga fbdev i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

dans mon make.conf

----------

## Oneal

Si je mets dans la section device driver "intel", j'obtiens le message d'erreur

```
(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

```

Si je mets i810, j'obtiens

```
(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

  <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                          │ │

  │ │                      < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                  │ │

  │ │                      < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                           │ │

  │ │                      < >   ATI Radeon                                                                             │ │

  │ │                      <M>   Intel I810                                                                             │

Le support DRI et Intel 810.

Comment puis je vérifier si le DRI est bien chargé... je ne le voies pas lors du lsmod... s'il faut le chargé quel est son nom ?Last edited by Oneal on Sat Jul 28, 2007 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Bon, je vote il manque des trucs dans le noyau. Tu l'as configuré à la main ?

Je cherche les options qui vont bien pour voir...

EDIT : donc dans le noyau est ce que tu as : 

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y (ou I830 selon ton matos)

 Tu peux regarder dans le .config pour ça (avec grep par exemple, ou zgrep /proc/config.gz si le support est activé)

ça se trouve dans Device Drivers -> Character Devices

Il faut d'abord activer : <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) et <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) pour avoir accès aux éléments Intel

Fait attention aussi à qu'il n'y ait rien d'activer dans Graphic support concernant les trucs spécifiques à intel, ça peut faire du caca

----------

## Oneal

Oui, j'ai choisi mes options avec menuconfig

C'est sûr qu'il n'est pas impossible que j'ai oublié quelque chose.

Je suis vraiment surpris comme les gens ici sont volontaires ! Je ne regrette pas d'avoir choisi Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Je n'avais pas vu ton EDIT du messages précédents. lsmod te dira si ton module est chargé, mais il ne l'ai certainement pas tout seul. Tu devrais le compiler en dur si tu n'as pas de raison particulière pour le mettre en module

modprobe -l va lister tous les modules disponibles, (liste qui veut être longue)

regarde la retour de 

```
modprobe -l | grep -i intel
```

 

```
modprobe -l | grep -i 810
```

 pour voir s'il y a quelque chose

(au passage, il semble bien que tu doives utiliser i810 et pas intel dans xorg.conf.

----------

## Oneal

Dans mon /usr/src/linux/.config j'ai

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

J'ai ceci mis en module dans le noyau, c'est ce qui peut mettre la grouille ?

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

Je commence à me poser des questions concernant le chipset de ma carte graphique... I810 ou I815 ?

Concernant le résultat des commandes :

```

nec-gentoo linux # modprobe -l | grep -i intel

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

nec-gentoo linux # modprobe -l | grep -i 810

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko

```

Que me conseil tu ? De recompiler mon kernel avec en dur I810 et/ou I915 ?

Ou est ce que finalement comme dans le modeprob j'ai tout mes modules cela suffit ?

----------

## kopp

Tout d'abord, commence par charger les modules à la main pour voir si ça marche, si c'est el cas il faudra les mettres en dur ou les faires charcher automatiquement

```
modprobe intel-agp && modprobe i810
```

tu peux vérifier qu'ils sont bien chargés avec lsmod

(je pense qu'ils chargeront tout seul les modules drm et agp, sinon faudra trouver le nom de ce smodules et les charger)

Pour déterminer exactement ta carte intel, donne nous le retour de 

```
lspci -v
```

----------

## Oneal

```
nec-gentoo linux # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Control                                              ler/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:2560

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE C                                              hipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:1010

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                                              SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:24cb

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                                              SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:24cb

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co                                              ntroller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:24cd

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at e8180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82) (prog-if 00 [Nor                                              mal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e80fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 10000000-100fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Br                                              idge (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)                                               (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:24cb

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

        Memory at 10100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont                                              roller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:24cb

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH                                              4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:200c

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=64]

        Memory at e8181000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at e8182000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management N                                              IC

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at c000 [size=128]

        Memory at e8020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 10000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

```

```

nec-gentoo linux # modprobe intel-agp && modprobe i810

nec-gentoo linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i810                   13184  0

drm                    47764  1 i810

ipv6                  171680  14

rtc                     7088  0

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1

ntfs                   78580  1

usbhid                 14816  0

3c59x                  27944  0

mii                     3712  1 3c59x

ata_piix                7300  0

libata                 60436  1 ata_piix

ehci_hcd               19468  0

uhci_hcd               14732  0

usbcore                73352  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

intel_agp              14364  1

agpgart                15944  2 drm,intel_agp

```

Lorsque je lance X, j'obtiens 

```
(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Pour faire le test avec le modele I910, je vais devoir mettre cette carte en module. Est ce nécessaire

Sinon, est ce que le fichier xorg.conf est cohérent, car il a été générer par la commande X ?

----------

## kopp

Ton fichier me semble correct. Je pense que c'est le bon module pour ta carte, sinon il rallerait surement au chargement du module.

Pour le vbe, chez moi il charge un vbe

```
 grep -i vbe /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
```

Est ce que c'est le cas maintenant chez toi ? est ce que ce fichier existe ?

ton système est il bien à jour ?

----------

## DuF

Etant donné que le fichier appartient à Xorg, il doit manquer une option (un USE) à la compilation d'Xorg, mais je n'arrive pas à voir lequel.

```
duf@genduf ~ $ equery belongs /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so)

```

----------

## kopp

DuF : me suis dit pareil, seulement j'ai les mêmes flags que lui (sauf que j'ai pas ipv6 mais ce serait bizarre) mais la version 1.3 de xorg-server aussi. Y aurait-il eu du changement ...

----------

## DuF

Effectivement Kopp si toi et moi on n'a pas le souci en Xorg-1.3.0 et que lui a le souci en 1.2.0 peut être que le problème vient de là (incohérence entre la version des modules du noyau et la version d'Xorg).

Tenter l'upgrade en version supérieure d'Xorg ne devrait pas faire de mal.

----------

## kopp

Hum avant de passer en ~x86 le serveur, on peut regarder voir.

Déjà, il semblerait que tu ne sois pas tout seul : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564715-highlight-i810+vbe.html

File voir tous le log de Xor (ou alors un grep EE et un grep WW dessus...)

Il parlait d'acpi dans un ton log précédent. Est ce que acpid est lancé ? sait-on jamais vu que ça a plus ou moins à voir avec l'alim de l'écran...

----------

## kopp

Rontudju je t'ai fait mettre n'importe quoi je crois ... il ne faut pas le module i810 mais i830

donc dans le noyau, il faut CONFIG_DRM_I830  (que tu choisis dans Device drivers -> Character devices ->  Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G  (et là i830)

ensuite, tu compiles le modules, tu installes avec make modules_install

pi tu décharges le module i810 : 

```
rmmod i810
```

 ou 

```
modprobe -r i810
```

puis 

```
modprobe i830
```

 puis tu retentes le reste

(je crois qu'il faut que le déchargement de modules soient activé dans le noyau, je sais pas si c'est obligatoire. à moins uqe ce soit que le déchargement forcé qui soit activable/désactivable, je ne sais plus, si tu peux pas décharger le module : reboot)

note : vérifie bien que que le lien /usr/src/linux et uname -r corresponde l'un l'autre. histoire de travailler sur le bon noyau

----------

## billiob

 *kopp wrote:*   

> (je crois qu'il faut que le déchargement de modules soient activé dans le noyau, je sais pas si c'est obligatoire. à moins uqe ce soit que le déchargement forcé qui soit activable/désactivable, je ne sais plus, si tu peux pas décharger le module : reboot)

 

Il y a 2 options dans la catégorie Loadable Module Support (la 2éme):

Module Unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD)

Et une "sous-option" : Forced Module Unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD), il vaut mieux mettre N à celle-là.

Peut-être ajouter  Automatic Kernel Module Loading (KMOD).

----------

## Oneal

Est ce que c'est le cas maintenant chez toi ? est ce que ce fichier existe ?

ton système est il bien à jour ?

La semaine derniere, j'ai fais un 

```
emerge -eauDN world
```

 le "-u" aurait du mettre le systeme à jour.

PS : a ce sujet, entre paranthese, a la fin de mes emerges, j'ai un message qui me dit de mettre à jour mes fichiers de conf

Le fichier "/usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so" existe bien

Je comprends pas pourquoi mon systeme n'est pas à jour suite à cette commande.

File voir tous le log de Xor (ou alors un grep EE et un grep WW dessus...)

Il parlait d'acpi dans un ton log précédent. Est ce que acpid est lancé ? sait-on jamais vu que ça a plus ou moins à voir avec l'alim de l'écran...

```

nec-gentoo ~ # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

```

nec-gentoo ~ # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

```

Hummmmm, effectivement j'ai quelque chose de type ACPI qui est lancé sur mon systeme

```
nec-gentoo ~ # ps aux |grep acpi

root        58  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jul28   0:00 [kacpid]

root     14283  0.0  0.2   1656   500 pts/0    R+   12:13   0:00 grep --colour=auto acpi

```

Je me lance dans la compile du module I830 et je reviens vers vous !!

Merci à tous !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> La semaine derniere, j'ai fais un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -eauDN world
> ```
> ...

 

C'est le e qui coince dans ta ligne de commande tu dois mettre 

```
emerge -auDN world
```

 ou mieux 

```
emerge -vauDN world
```

Le e sert pour recompiler ton système en utilisant un arbre vide.  *Quote:*   

> --emptytree (-e)
> 
>               Reinstalls  all  world packages and their dependencies to the current USE specifications while differing from the installed set
> 
>               of packages as little as possible.  You should run with --pretend first to make sure the result is what you expect.
> ...

 

----------

## Oneal

Dans mon make menuconfig, j'avais

```
  ¦ ¦    <M>   Intel I810                                                 ¦ ¦

```

J'ai rajouté

```
  ¦ ¦    <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                       ¦ ¦

  ¦ ¦    <M>     i830 driver     

```

Et j'ai bien CONFIG_DRM_I830=m dans mon .config

Après make modules et make modules install et le déchargement de I810 et le chargement de I830

```

nec-gentoo linux # rmmod i810

nec-gentoo linux # modprobe i830

nec-gentoo linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i830                   16640  0

drm                    47764  1 i830

ipv6                  171680  12

rtc                     7088  0

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1

ntfs                   78580  1

usbhid                 14816  0

3c59x                  27944  0

mii                     3712  1 3c59x

ata_piix                7300  0

libata                 60436  1 ata_piix

ehci_hcd               19468  0

uhci_hcd               14732  0

usbcore                73352  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

intel_agp              14364  1

agpgart                15944  2 drm,intel_agp

```

```
nec-gentoo linux # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
```

```
nec-gentoo linux # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

Il doit manquer quelque chose

----------

## Oneal

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Oneal wrote:*   La semaine derniere, j'ai fais un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -eauDN world
> ```
> ...

 

OK !

A la limite, je pourrais re faire un petit emerge -vauDN world dans la semaine si c'est nécessaire.

Mon but 1er serait de faire fonction Xorg+Gnome

----------

## kopp

Ah bordel, moi qui croyait que les cartes intel fonctionnait toujours facilement... bon là comme ça, j'avoue que je ne vois pas. Je vais voir si je trouve autre chose...

Sinon, en ce qui concerne l'acpi : 

```
emerge -av sys-power/acpid

/etc/init.d/acpid start

rc-update add acpid default
```

PS : il y a aussi des choses à activer dans le noyau pour ça, au niveau de Power Management, je te laisse regarder.

----------

## Oneal

Il doit quand meme bien avoir une solution.

Je cherche aussi de mon coté.

----------

## Oneal

Etant donné que mon PC "glande" je viens de lancer

emerge -vauDN world

Après avoir mis à jour portage

----------

## kopp

Bah moi je viens de manger un cookie

----------

## CryoGen

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah moi je viens de manger un cookie

 

Chanceux , tu veux pas m'en dcc un ou deux ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _Seth_

et l'idée de passer en ~x86 ? Ça pourrait résoudre le problème, non ?

----------

## kopp

ça on ne sait pas ! le problème vient peut-être d'ailleurs....

----------

## Oneal

Hello !!

Le probleme venait d'une option qui n'était pas présente dans mon kernel !

Il s'agit de l''option VM86 dans "Processor type and features"

J'ai fais un 

```
emerge -av --oneshot xf86-video-i810 
```

Voici mon xorg.conf :

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2" # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

        Identifier  "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

        Driver      "i810"

        Card        "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Et les modules qui sont chargés

```
localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i810                   13184  0

drm                    47764  1 i810

ipv6                  171680  12

rtc                     7088  0

nls_iso8859_1           4096  1

ntfs                   78580  1

usbhid                 14816  0

3c59x                  27944  0

mii                     3712  1 3c59x

ehci_hcd               19468  0

ata_piix                7300  0

uhci_hcd               14732  0

libata                 60436  1 ata_piix

usbcore                73352  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

intel_agp              14364  1

agpgart                15944  3 drm,intel_agp

```

----------

## kopp

Et donc ça marche maintenant ? 

Me semble avoir vu ce VM86 récemment, je sais plus si c'était dans mes recherches sur ce sujet...

----------

## Oneal

Cela fonctionne !!   :Very Happy: 

J'ai également ajouté dans mon make.conf ces directives 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga fbdev i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Afin d'avoir un systeme à jour (qui utilise les USE flags que j'ai indiqué), je lance :

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uDav --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.29 [2.6.28] USE="doc ipv6 python readline -debug -test" 4,610 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r1 [0.9.8d] USE="sse2 zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.18-r1 [1.2.18] USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 [2.6.21] 4,599 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070724 [20070118] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7 [4.6.5-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,274 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 [2.4.3] USE="-debug" 593 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.9 [0.8-r1] 461 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.2 [6.6] USE="doc unicode%*" 722 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.005 [2.004-r1] 203 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.005 [2.004] 89 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls python" 565 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.1  7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.6-r1 [2.2.4-r3] USE="-network-cron -zlib (-hal%*)" 221 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc2] 2,540 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ed-0.6 [0.5] 58 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3 [2.14.1] USE="-debug" 278 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.5.1a [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 179 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.2-r1 [0.6.10] 270 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.63 [2.62] USE="nls" 1,795 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1 [1.2.17] 232 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 [1.5.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,653 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.9] USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.22.1 [2.17.5] USE="-static" 133 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9 [2.8] USE="nls" 741 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 37 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5 [1.1.4] 2 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 [1.02.19] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8 [2.5.7] 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/php-docs-20070202-r1 [20050822] 3,345 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4 [1-r2] USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.6 [1.0.4-r5] USE="(-doc%*) (-logrotate%*)" 24 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcp-3.1.0 [3.0.3-r9] USE="doc -minimal (-selinux) -static" 779 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="doc nls -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.72.0 [1.70.1] 1,557 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7 [3.11.5] 3,644 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20070202 [20060512] USE="doc ipv6 -static" 87 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r4 [1.12.9-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.81.0 [0.80.2] USE="-test" 463 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.005 [2.004] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/ctags-5.6-r3 [5.5.4-r2] USE="-ada%" 275 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1 [2.17] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 28 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 [0.8.0] USE="-debug" 442 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.33-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 [1.4.9-r1] USE="nls -examples" 722 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 [1.39] USE="nls" 3,873 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [104-r13] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.18.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug" 1,184 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8 [4.3.7] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,766 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13 [1.12-r8] USE="nls" 652 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r4 [3.1.5-r3] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r1 [1.17] USE="nls -static" 1,834 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.005 [2.004] 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="doc -bootstrap -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 9,068 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.18.2 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 6,368 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 [1.5.23b] 2,852 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 [1.39-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2 [1.4.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 23 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* (-selinux) -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 886 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.4 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 990 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.44-r1 [5.0.44] USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.9  USE="ipv6 -debug -urandom" 1,084 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 [0.6.3-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2-r1 [0.8.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r3 [0.15.1b-r2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.38 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 111 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 106 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.9 [0.3.5] USE="doc" 1,290 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r4 [23.7] USE="doc%* -debug% -lapack%" 1,932 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.7 [0.9.6] USE="ipv6" 506 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.6.9-r1 [0.6.5-r1] USE="doc nls -emacs -java -mono" 2,143 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,488 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 2,671 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 [4.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 [4.2-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.72-r4 [0.71-r1] USE="-network-cron%" 163 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.2 [1.0.0] 514 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.44 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls -nfs" 150 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 [1.4] USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.7 [3.9.6-r1] USE="ipv6 samba ssl" 854 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.5 [2.3.4-r2] USE="X doc zlib -bindist -debug" 1,545 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9 [0.8] 221 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 262 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-228 [225] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.3 [6.5.2-r1] USE="doc nptl -debug (-hardened) -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,274 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10 [1.4.6] USE="X doc opengl%* svg -debug -directfb -glitz -xcb" 3,142 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.0 [1.2.7-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 569 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r3] USE="-debug -minimal" 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09-r1 [2.0.0.44] USE="doc%*" 2,130 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 [1.2.0-r3] USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i810 vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 268 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.0 [1.7.4] USE="dri -debug" 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2  USE="-build -symlink" 44,132 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r1 [1.3.5-r4] USE="ipv6 -extensions -imq -l7filter -static" 169 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 [2.10.13] USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 14,817 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.18.0 [1.9.3] USE="doc -debug" 596 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.2 [2.8.2-r1] USE="-accessibility -debug -static" 640 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.6.3  USE="-accessibility -debug -test%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1 [2.16.3] USE="-accessibility -debug" 2,373 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.13 [2.12.12] USE="doc -debug (-hardened)" 2,870 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1 [2.14.0] USE="doc -debug" 1,317 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.1 [2.6.0] USE="doc -debug" 339 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="doc -debug" 1,408 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.13 [0.10.11] 1,878 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1 [0.6.0] USE="-debug" 439 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.9 [2.14.8] USE="X gdbm -debug" 755 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="doc -debug" 471 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22 [0.20] 408 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 [0.8.7] USE="-debug" 328 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.13 [0.12] USE="-emacs%" 340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.1  USE="pam -debug" 445 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0  USE="doc -debug" 688 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gob-2.0.14 [2.0.12] USE="-debug" 204 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11 [0.1.10] USE="doc -debug" 262 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.5 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd (-hardened) (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 355 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.6 [2.10.4] USE="doc opengl -examples" 1,932 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.18.5 [2.16.3] USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,904 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="-debug" 500 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.2 [2.16.3] USE="-debug -libnotify" 1,712 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.4 [2.0.0] USE="doc nls -debug" 476 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.2 [2.16.1] USE="python%* -debug" 427 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtkglext-1.1.0  341 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.13 [0.10.11] USE="X alsa esd oss xv -debug" 1,503 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.5 [0.10.4] USE="-debug" 1,325 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 1,427 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.6 [0.10.3-r1] 756 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.5 [0.10.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6 [0.10.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.6 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.6 [0.10.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.6 [0.10.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.13 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.13 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1 [2.16.1] USE="doc jpeg -debug" 1,428 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0 [2.16.0-r1] USE="-debug -static" 445 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.18.1 [2.16.0-r1] USE="crypt jpeg zlib -avahi -debug -gnutls -keyring% -libnotify%" 621 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1 [2.16.3-r1] USE="doc hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -gnutls" 1,872 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="doc -debug" 1,277 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1-r1] USE="doc gnome zlib -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.5] USE="gnome ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,517 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.12 [0.10.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.18.2 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 1,694 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.18.4 [2.16.4] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -branding% -debug (-selinux) -xinerama" 3,379 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.18.2 [2.16.3] USE="jpeg -debug -lcms" 1,216 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="doc esd -debug" 1,058 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="X doc -debug" 959 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="X -debug" 629 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0 [1.8.0] USE="gnome -cjk -debug" 2,449 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.1 [2.16.2] USE="-beagle -debug -xulrunner%" 880 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14 [5.8.25-r1] USE="-debug" 1,162 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="-debug" 679 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.18.2 [2.16.2] USE="doc -debug" 407 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.3  USE="-debug -static" 1,254 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.2 [2.16.3] USE="doc python spell%* -debug -xulrunner%" 4,548 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3-r1 [0.10.2] USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.6-r1] USE="doc gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.37 [2.3.35-r1] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos perl readline samba ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 3,711 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.6-r1 [0.14.2] USE="doc opengl python -debug" 1,078 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.97-r1 [3.97] USE="-debug -mp3rtp (-gtk%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.5] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394] USE="unicode" 285 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.2 [1.8.3-r5] USE="doc ipv6 kerberos ldap ssl -debug -keyring -krb4 (-nntp%)" 6,956 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap mysql -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 1,761 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.4 [1.2.3] USE="berkdb doc ldap mysql -debug -firebird -freetds -mdb -oci8 -odbc -postgres -sqlite3% -xbase (-sqlite%)" 1,062 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.1 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 1,949 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4  USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -nss -test" 1,630 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/python-ldap-2.3 [2.2.1] USE="doc ssl -examples% -sasl" 74 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r4 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X kerberos ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,005 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="doc eds -debug" 2,659 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.2-r1 [2.14.2] USE="X doc firefox -debug -seamonkey -xulrunner%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1 [2.16.1] USE="-debug" 541 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.10.0 [2.8.0] USE="-debug" 160 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sabayon-2.18.1 [2.12.4] USE="-debug" 579 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="-debug" 744 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 43,093 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6 [2.5-r4] USE="nls -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-build%) (-nptl%*) (-nptlonly%*)" 15,881 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-1.6.3 [1.4.4-r1] USE="doc nls zlib" 4,186 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-pda/pilot-link-0.11.8-r1 [0.11.8] USE="perl png python readline -java -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.2.12 [1.2.10-r1] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png samba ssl tiff -ppds -slp" 3,700 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0 [2.12.1] USE="cups doc -debug" 812 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.57 [8.54] USE="X cups gtk -bindist% -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 11,655 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 [3.3.8-r2] USE="cups doc gif ipv6 mysql opengl -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.0-r2 [4.3.0] USE="cups dbus doc gif jpeg mysql opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -accessibility -debug -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0 [2.12.1] USE="doc -debug" 642 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2  USE="doc qt3 -tetex (-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="doc* -build" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.3  USE="gtk ncurses qt3 -caps" 408 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1 [1.0.14_rc2] USE="doc midi%* -alisp% -debug" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm%* alaw%* copy%* dshare%* dsnoop%* extplug%* file%* hooks%* ladspa%* lfloat%* linear%* meter%* mulaw%* multi%* null%* rate%* route%* share%* shm%*" 768 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2 [3.1] USE="doc" 456 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.5-r1 [1.4.7-r1] USE="bzip2 doc%* ldap nls -openct% -pcsc-lite% (-selinux) -smartcard (-bindist%) (-curl%) (-ecc%) (-idea%) (-readline%*) (-static%) (-usb%*) (-zlib%*)" LINGUAS="(-ru%)" 3,432 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38 [0.2.36-r2] USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 385 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.2 [3.2.1-r1] USE="berkdb doc ipv6 ldap mysql ssl -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 967 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="X gnome -beagle -debug -tracker%" 4,230 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.12 [1.2.11-r2] USE="X alsa arts esd opengl oss xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga -xinerama" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.5 [0.10.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.7 [1.10.5] USE="alsa ipv6 ldap oss sdl ssl xml -debug -ieee1394 -sasl -v4l -v4l2" 2,004 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.18.4 [2.16.3] USE="gnome -debug" 1,148 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-0.8.3 [0.6.1-r3] USE="dbus doc gnome tiff -debug -djvu -dvi -t1lib" 1,480 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1 [0.4.9_p20070330] USE="X doc encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid (-dts%)" 2,223 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r3 [1.0.20070622-r1] USE="3dnow X alsa arts doc dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran (-debug%)" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/opal-2.2.8 [2.2.6] USE="-debug -noaudio -novideo" 4,065 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/ekiga-2.0.9 [2.0.7] USE="dbus doc gnome sdl -avahi -debug" 5,401 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r1 [0.5.9-r1] USE="acpi crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -pcmcia (-selinux)" 1,559 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2 [2.16.3] USE="cdr dvdr -debug" 724 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.18.2 [2.16.5] USE="dvd gnome hal mad mpeg nsplugin ogg vorbis xv -a52 -debug -ffmpeg -flac -lirc -nvtv -seamonkey% -theora -xulrunner% (-dbus%*) (-firefox%*) (-xine%)" 2,029 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1 [2.16.2-r2] USE="hal ipv6 -debug" 3,999 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-pda/gnome-pilot-2.0.15 [2.0.13] USE="hal%* -debug" 786 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618 [20070425] 117 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="doc -debug (-libnotify%)" 2,021 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0 [2.16.1] USE="ipv6 mad ogg vorbis -debug" 2,938 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-pda/gnome-pilot-conduits-2.0.15 [2.0.13] USE="-debug" 466 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 [2.16.0] USE="X doc -debug" 423 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.10.2 [2.8.3-r2] USE="crypt dbus doc hal ipv6 kerberos ldap pda spell ssl -bogofilter -debug -krb4 -mono -nntp -profile" 21,625 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.2.1 [2.16.3] USE="opengl%* -artworkextra -debug -guile" 7,392 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1 [2.16.2-r1] USE="eds spell -debug" 632 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.18.1-r1 [2.16.2-r1] USE="doc python spell -debug" 3,314 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0 [2.15.0-r1] USE="crypt doc -debug" 334 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.3 [2.16.3] USE="esd ipv6 tcpd -branding -debug" 700 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.4-r11 [2.0.58-r2] USE="doc ldap ssl -debug -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 4,873 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.4-r3  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1] 179 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%*" 1,714 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 [2.16.3] USE="alsa eds esd%* hal -debug" 2,100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2  USE="-debug" 352 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.2-r1] USE="doc opengl pam -debug -xinerama" 1,976 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2 [2.16.2-r1] USE="acpi doc%* gnome%* gstreamer hal ipv6 -apm -debug" 6,967 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.3] USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap -accessibility -mono% (-hal%*)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2)

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)

Total: 247 packages (228 upgrades, 10 new, 6 in new slots, 3 reinstalls, 3 blocks), Size of downloads: 451,743 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Et certaines applications sont bloquées ! J'ai été a la page spécifiée... mais a vrai dire je n'ai pas vraiment compris... Pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi ces applications sont masquées et si possible me dire comment décoicer le systeme.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, la méthode, c'est d'enlever les paquets qui bloquent, surtout qu'ici ce ne sont pas des paquets particlièrement cruciaux donc ça se fait sans soucis :

```
emerge -C gnome-base/control-center app-crypt/gnupg app-dicts/aspell-en
```

Ensuite, tu peux faire ta mise à jour, et pour être sur que tes paquets que tu as retiré soit bien mis à jours/installés :

```
emerge --oneshot --no-replace gnome-base/control-center app-crypt/gnupg app-dicts/aspell-en
```

----------

## Oneal

Merci pour l'info !

J'ai fais le emerge -C gnome-base/control-center app-crypt/gnupg app-dicts/aspell-en

Et pendant mon emerge -uDav --newuse world

J'obtiens une erreur

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 237) app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 to /

 * gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/work/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 ...

 * econf: updating gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-scrollkeeper --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.0... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.4

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GNOME_DOC_UTILS... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.35.0 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/work/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 70:   Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 66:   Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3:

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 70:   Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 66:   Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai essayé de faire une compile en "1 fois" de l'application, comme tu me le conseil souvent... (emerge -av --oneshot app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3)... mais sans succes.

Comment fais ton pour savoir quel est le paquet "parent" ? J'aimerais pouvoir gagner en autonomie sur ce type de probleme de compilation. Donc si tu pouvais me donner la démarche.

Pour info, le fait de faire des emerge --oneshot ne risque t'il de ne pas endommager le system ?

Ce que je ne comprenais pas bien avec les paquets masqués c'est l'utilisation de /etc/portage/package.keywords et /etc/portage/package.unmask... chez moi ces fichiers n'existent meme pas.

----------

## Desintegr

Hum, tu as une drôle de façon de gérer ta Gentoo...

Quelle version des intltool est installée ? Si ce n'est pas la version 0.35.5, met à jour !

----------

## Oneal

Je suis en train d'apprendre Gentoo, peux tu m'en dire plus pourquoi ma Gentoo est gérée bizarement ?  :Confused: 

Comment voit on la version de intltool ? Je voies que c'est une commande qui est installée sur mon system.   :Smile: 

J'ai essayé de le re emerger (sa mange pas de pain) et j'ai cette erreur

```
localhost portage # emerge -av intltool

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 to /

 * intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work

 * Applying intltool-0.35.5-update.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work/intltool-0.35.5 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work/intltool-0.35.5/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 659:   Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-util/intltool-0.35.5:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 659:   Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## Desintegr

 *Quote:*   

> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

 

Ça me paraît quand même très bizarre ça.

Normalement XML::Parser est une dépendance de intltool, il devrait être installé.

Vérifie donc que dev-perl/XML-Parser est bien installé correctement.

Sinon si tu as fais une mise à jour de perl récemment, vérifies que tu as bien réinstallé tous les modules perl proprement.

----------

## Oneal

Il est installé, j'ai des répertoires Perl 5.8.8

J'ai quand meme pris la peine de faire un 

```
emerge -av dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

 puis un emerge 

```
emerge -av intltool
```

Et le intltool c'est compilé sans probleme. J'avais surement un probleme de mise à jour. Pourtant il n'y a pas si longtemps j'avais fais un 

```
emerge -vauDN world 
```

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce binz ?   :Shocked: 

J'essai maintenant de relancer le 

```
emerge -uDav --newuse world

```

----------

## matlerouge

Prend bien l'habitude de mettre un --oneshot quand tu re-installes une dependence, sinon tu va poluer ton fichier world de lignes pas utiles.

```
 emerge --oneshot -av dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

----------

## Oneal

OK   :Smile: 

Voici un nouveau probleme...

```

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:110:18:E: "X0173" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:111:18:E: "X0172" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:112:18:E: "X016F" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:113:18:E: "X016E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:114:19:E: "X0169" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:115:19:E: "X0168" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:116:18:E: "X0175" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:117:18:E: "X0174" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:118:18:E: "X0177" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:119:18:E: "X0176" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:120:17:E: "X0178" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:121:19:E: "X017A" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:122:19:E: "X0179" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:123:19:E: "X017E" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:124:19:E: "X017D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:125:17:E: "X017C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:126:17:E: "X017B" is not a function name

make[2]: *** [html/index.html] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1/work/libusb-0.1.12/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1/work/libusb-0.1.12'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   libusb-0.1.12-r1.ebuild, line 47:   Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

----------

## Desintegr

Pas assez d'informations fournies...

Sinon enlève le USE doc, et ça passera.

----------

## _Seth_

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Pour info, le fait de faire des emerge --oneshot ne risque t'il de ne pas endommager le system ?

 

Non absolument pas, c'est même recommandé. Je n'utilisais pas vraiment cette option par flemmardise et je viens de passer pas mal de temps nettoyer ma gentoo à cause de cela.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --oneshot (-1)
> 
>     Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file for later updating.
> 
> 

 

Quand tu installes un paquet, portage garde la trace de ce paquet dans un fichier (/var/lib/portage/world), ceci lui permet de vérifier les mise à jour et de calculer les dépendances, en particulier quand tu fais un

```
emerge --deep --update world
```

Là où ça peut poser problème, c'est quand tu veux installer un paquet particulier, par exemple toto

```
# emerge -vt toto

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done! 

[ebuild   N   ] app-foo/toto-1.0

[ebuild   N   ]   lib-bar/libexemple-1.0
```

Comme tu peux le voir, toto nécessite l'installation de libexemple-1.0, portage va donc installer les 2 et va ajouter seulement toto dans ton fichier world. Or, tu peux rencontrer un problème similaire à celui que tu viens d'avoir, qui nécessite d'enlever les paquets bloquants et de les réinstaller. Par exemple, si la version 2.0 de libexemple est bloqué par libexemple-1.0 (car les 2 versions ne peuvent pas être installées simultanément pour raison X ou Y):

```
emerge --update --verbose --tree world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done! 

[ebuild     U ]  app-foo/toto-1.5

[ebuild     U ]    lib-bar/libexemple-2.0

[blocks B     ] lib-bar/libexemple-1.0 (is blocking lib-bar/libexemple-2.0)
```

et que tu résous ton problème en faisant simplement un 

```
emerge --unmerge libexemple && emerge libexemple
```

tu auras maintenant la bibliothèque libexemple inscrite dans ton fichier world. Où est le problème ? Eh bien imagine que les devs de toto décident de passer à la vitesse supérieure pour toto-2.0 et abandonnent libexemple pour utiliser la bien meilleure bibliothèque libfast. Ce qui signifie que la prochaine fois que tu mets à jour ton système (et app-foo/toto), tu vas installer la nouvelle version de toto-2.0 et la bibliothèque libfast. Sauf que maintenant, tu as libexemple dans ton world, qui ne te sers à rien, en plus de prendre de la place sur ton dur, va être mis régulièrement à jour et allonger tes compilations... pour rien ! Le cas le plus atroce étant que si les devs de libexemple craquent complètement et se mettent à ajouter frénétiquement tout un tas de dépendances supplémentaires à leur lib, tu vas te retrouver avec tout un tas de paquet qui ne servent à rien. D'où l'utilité de l'option --oneshot, à utiliser quand tu installes un paquet sur ton système dont tu ne veux pas qu'il soit inscrit dans ton world.

Pour le coup, si tu avais fait un --oneshot

```
emerge --unmerge libexemple && emerge --oneshot libexemple
```

lorsque les devs de tot passent à la v2.0 et laissent tomber libexemple au profit de libfast, libexemple reste sur ton système. Sauf que le jour où tu veux faire un peux de nettoyage tu fais un petit coup de

```
emerge --depclean --ask
```

qui va vérifier s'il n'y a pas de dépendances orphelines, cad de paquet comme libexemple qui ne dépendent plus de personne, et te proposer de les désinstaller. Bref tu as tout intérêt à utiliser cette option si tu souhaites maintenir une gentoo propre. Mais pas d'inquétude si tu ne le fait pas, il y a toujours des moyens d'arranger tout cela, mais c'est long  :Wink: 

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Ce que je ne comprenais pas bien avec les paquets masqués c'est l'utilisation de /etc/portage/package.keywords et /etc/portage/package.unmask... chez moi ces fichiers n'existent meme pas.

 

C'est normal, c'est toi qui peut les créer pour ajuster ta gentoo à tes besoins. L'idée est que si tu veux rester à une version particulière d'un paquet ou qu'une version particulière d'un paquet plante, tu les ajoute dans ton /etc/portage/package.mask et ils ne t'embêteront plus :

 */etc/portage/package.mask wrote:*   

> # Ma carte nVidia ne supporte les drivers trop récent :
> 
> >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-8700
> 
> # la version 2.1-r1 de toto plante, j'attendrais la 2.1-r2
> ...

 

Pour package.unmask, c'est à utiliser si tu souhaites utiliser des paquets non stables (et donc masqués), c'est à tes risques et périls mais si tu sais ce que tu fais, tu peux les "démasquer" en les ajoutant dans ton package.unmask. Tu peux voir les paquets masqués avec eix par exemple (tu utilises eix n'est ce pas ?), quand il y a un [M] rouge indiqué à coté d'un numéro de version en rouge également.

Pendant qu'on y est, tu as ausssi le package.use, qui sert à ajuster tes use paquet par paquet. Tu souhaites peut être avoir le support pour les dvd (tu as mise USE="dvd" dans ton make.conf) mais tu ne veux pas l'activer pour mplayer (car tu utilises un autre lecteur de DVD) ? Qu'a cela ne tienne, ajoute un :

 */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> media-video/mplayer -dvd

 

Bonne route sur ta gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

_Seth_ Ton post est vraiment très interessant !!   :Shocked: 

Je vais relire tout cela a tete reposé et je te poserais des questions si necessaire   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

J'ai une erreur de compilation, sur le programme media-sound/esound

Voici le log d'erreur :

```
Esound Configure Settings:

Debugging support: no

libwrap support:   yes

LIBS=-lasound  -laudiofile -lm

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

jw -f docbook -b html -o html ./esound.sgml

Using catalogs: /etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat

Using stylesheet: /usr/share/sgml/docbook/utils-0.6.14/docbook-utils.dsl#html

Working on: /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:53:65:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Arrow Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:54:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsa" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:52:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:60:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Binary Operators//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:61:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsb" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:59:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:67:60:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Delimiters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:68:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsc" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:66:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:74:67:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Negated Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:75:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsn" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:73:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:81:58:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Ordinary//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:82:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamso" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:80:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:88:59:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:89:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsr" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:87:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:95:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Box and Line Drawing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:96:7:E: reference to entity "ISObox" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:94:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:102:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:103:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:101:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:109:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Non-Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:110:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:108:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:116:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Diacritical Marks//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:117:7:E: reference to entity "ISOdia" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:115:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:123:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Letters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:124:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:122:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:130:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Monotoniko Greek//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:131:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:129:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:137:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:138:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk3" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:136:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:144:55:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Alternative Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:145:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk4" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:143:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:151:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:152:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:150:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:158:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:159:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:157:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:165:57:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Numeric and Special Graphic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:166:7:E: reference to entity "ISOnum" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:164:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:172:40:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Publishing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:173:7:E: reference to entity "ISOpub" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:171:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:179:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES General Technical//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:180:8:E: reference to entity "ISOtech" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:178:0: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "quot"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:E: general entity "quot" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:11:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:19:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "gt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:E: general entity "gt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:142:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:150:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:174:18:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "tilde"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:E: general entity "tilde" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:17:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:335:22:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:479:19:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:527:51:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "percnt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:E: general entity "percnt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:52:E: reference to entity "percnt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:45: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:5:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

make[2]: *** [html/index.html] Error 8

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-sound/esound-0.2.38 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   esound-0.2.38.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

 *

 * Make failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Je commence a essayé de trouver moi meme les problemes de compilation... là je me suis dis qu'un emerge --oneshot -av app-text/docbook-sgml allait résoudre le probleme, mais c'est raté.

Pour info, il y a quelques temps, j'avais re emergé jade.

----------

## Temet

Si j'étais toi j'utiliserais la solution de Desintegr.

Perso, j'ai le flag "-doc", ça double presque le nombre de paquets à installer.

J'ai activé le flags sur quelques paquets bien ciblés (en fait, je crois seulement sur Qt ^^).

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, mettre le USE doc de façon globale est une mauvaise idée :

 - ça installe des documentations que tu ne liras certainement jamais (documentation pour les bibliothèques, les API, etc., tout ce qui concerne uniquement la programmation)

 - ça installe plein d'autres dépendances pour générer ces documentations

 - ça allonge les temps de compilation

 - ça prend de la place sur le disque dur

 - ça peut faire planter l'emerge de certains ebuilds

 - etc.

Tu veux vraiment programmer en utilisant la libusb ? Tu veux aussi programmer en utilisant esound ?

À mon avis, non.

Si tu veux la documentation pour certains ebuilds bien précis, utilise le fichier package.use.

Comme Temet, j'ai le doc uniquement pour Qt  :Razz: 

----------

## _Seth_

mouaip, j'y ai pensé aussi mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de flag doc sur esound :

 *http://gentoo-portage.com/media-sound/esound wrote:*   

> esound-0.2.38 : alsa debug ipv6 tcpd

 

Donc, je ne pense pas que le -doc resolve ce problème la...

----------

## Temet

Arf, faut dire que esound n'est pas installé chez moi.  :Confused: 

----------

## Oneal

Vous m'avez convaincu, je vais mettre un -doc dans ma variable USE !

En revanche, pas de flag doc dans esound...

Je fais un 

```
 emerge -vauDN world
```

 pour remettre le tout carré ou est ce que cela ne changera rien ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> mouaip, j'y ai pensé aussi mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de flag doc sur esound

 

Oui, c'est vrai, j'aurais du vérifier  :Embarassed: .

Enfin, ce que Temet et moi avons dit sur le USE doc reste tout de même valable pour les autres ebuilds  :Razz: .

Enfin, il y a, à mon avis, quelque chose mal installé du côté de docbook.

 *Oneal wrote:*   

> Je fais un 
> 
> ```
>  emerge -vauDN world
> ```
> ...

 

C'est inutile de tout recompiler maintenant sans le USE doc, c'est une perte de temps. Ça ne changera pas le fonctionnement de tes logiciels.

Tu le feras au fur à mesure des mises à jour....

----------

## Oneal

Je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai besoin d'esound ! C'est pas le serveur de son d'enlightment... c'est Gnome que j'utilise.

----------

## Desintegr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esound  :Smile: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Petite question bête :

J'ai lu plus haut que tu es passé en ~arch en ajoutant la ligne

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

dans ton /etc/make.conf.

Pour débuter sous Gentoo, n'est-ce pas un moyen sûr de s'attirer des emmerdes inutiles  :Shocked:  ? Pourquoi ne pas être resté en stable jusqu'à ce que ta Gentoo tourne nickel, et ensuite passer en instable ?

Tu me parais très motivé par cette distrib, et c'est bien évidemment quelque chose qu'on apprécie fort ici. D'autant que tu sembles faire des recherches sur les problèmes que tu rencontres et que tu ne considères pas ce forum comme un SAV, ce qui est encore plus apprécié  :Wink:  !

Mais j'ai l'impression que tu te prends la tête sur des soucis qui ne te seraient pas arrivés en étant resté en stable. Et finalement, tu passes plus de temps à les régler qu'à profiter de la gigantesque puissance de configuration de Gentoo. Mais bon, d'un autre côté, ça permet aussi de progresser  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Dans tous les cas, une fois que tu auras réussi à mettre en place ta distrib, et vu les multiples commandes que tu auras dû lancer pour y arriver, je ne peux que te conseiller ce lien : Gentoo Cleaning (en français)

----------

## julroy67

Au moins ce topic ne sert pas uniquement à Oneal, il m'a appris que je faisais beaucoup de fautes avec le fichier World   :Shocked: 

Donc je me suis mis à la nettoyation ^^

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ca c'est clair !!!

Depuis 3 ans sous Gentoo, et 1er vrai nettoyage il y a seulement 2 mois !!!!

En tous cas, le pauvre Oneal va s'amuser après toutes les manips qu'il aura faites !!!   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

Salut à tous !!

Effectivement, je suis très motivé par Gentoo.

Il faut dire que j'ai déjà plusieurs distrib Linux. Globalement, je suis satisfais de chacune de celle-ci, mais il finalement aucune ne me convenait vraiment.

-Debian : super carré, l'installeur apt très puissant. Pas mal de doc et pas de surprise quand on install les packages.

Par contre les packages en stable date de l'age de pierre !! Mixé stable, testing et unstable donne un resultat pas si génial que ça.

-Mandriva : un peu le bazard... On peut pas trop bidouillé.

-Ubuntu : pas de bidouille, le fait ne pas avoir de compte root m'a toujours troublé... bien pour le desktop, mais justement je n'ai pas envi de faire que du desktop !

-Fedora : c'était ma préférée ; stable, bien finie, pleins de package à jour, tout le support de la communauté redhat.

MAIS le fait de passer par exemple de la Fedora Core 6 à la Fedora Core 7 nécessite une réinstallation (c'est ce qui est conseillé).

Franchement, réinstallé un OS tout les 6 mois... autant prendre Windows !!   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'hésitais donc à passé sous FreeBSD... mais bon niveau support du matériel, logiciels... puis j'aime bien linux...   :Surprised: 

Puis finalement, j'ai vu que Gentoo permettait de compiler ces softs, avec  portage (qui ressemble à FreeBSD).

Je savais que j'allais devoir bosser et que tout ne tomberait pas tout cuit (comme les autres distribs).

De plus, j'ai envi d'apprendre plus Linux et de pouvoir avoir a la fois des fonctionnalités avancés au niveau desktop et serveur.

J'ai également pour projet d'investir dans un nouveau PC... donc je me fais la main sur ma petite machine avec Gentoo.

La machine actuellement fera office de desktop pour ma copine (traitement texte, DVD, DivX, messagerie instantanée, email...) et de serveur pour toute la maison (SSH/SCP, hebergement et developpement d'un site web, machine de test pour le boulot, partage de fichier, proxy, postfix/Spamassassin/Amavis...).

Effectivement, j'essai de me dépatouiller avec les docs et wiki Gentoo et quand je suis dépassé je viens ici.

J'ai décidé justement de tout concentrer dans un seul topic... ceci afin de tout avoir sur la main et j'espere aidé les autres  Gentoiens par la meme occasion.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai une Gentoo utilisable. Je commence à utiliser Gnome et ces applications. Et j'ai également installé Nomachine pour a ouvrir des sessions Gnome à distance (et c'est vraiment super rapide).

Il me reste pleins de chose à mettre en oeuvre encore : notamment mettre le son (alsa) et vérifier que l'ACPI fonctionne.

Alors d'après vous cela serait judicieux de virer le ~x86 ?!

Arch signifie unstable ?

Il est clair qu'il va falloir que je fasse le menage dans ma gentoo suite à toutes mes manips !! ^_^

D'ailleurs merci pour le lien.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Alors d'après vous cela serait judicieux de virer le ~x86 ?! 

 

Non!

Passer de stable à testing se fait sans problèmes, mais l'inverse est mission quasi impossible (très longue et contraignante).

Ceci dit, pour un serveur, c'est plutot stable qui est conseillé.

EDIT : sinon, en binaire, tu as Arch qui permet de ne pas réinstaller à chaque nouvelle version.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Arch est l'abrégé d'architecture

donc ~arch signifie soit ~x86, ~amd64 etc...

Et tout à fait d'accord avec Temet : NON de NON, ne reviens pas en stable !!

Sinon, ce que tu as déjà fait va te sembler de la pure rigolade à côté de la méga prise de tête que cela va t'occasionner !!

----------

## Oneal

Vous m'avez convaincu !!   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

Hello à tous !!

J'espere que vous allez tous bien.  :Smile: 

J'ai une petite question concernant les droits sur les fichiers.

Je viens de créer un utilisateur et il a la possibilité de voir toutes l'arborescence du disque (hormis certains fichiers comme /etc/shadow, /root...).

J'ai vu que si je faisais un "touch toto" avec un compte standard celui-ci avait les droits suivant

```
cedric@gentoo-nec ~ $ ls -l toto

-rw-r--r-- 1 cedric cedric 0 Aug 20 23:00 toto

```

 :Shocked:  Je trouve que c'est vraiment pas restrictif !!

Les utilisateurs du systeme peuvent se ballader dans les repertoires de configurations, regarder les fichiers dans les home des autres utilisateurs...

J'ai fais une bourde ou est ce que l'on est dans le monde de Candy ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Hum... bizarre, moi j'ai un groupe "users"... toi le groupe c'est le même que ton utilisateur o_O'.

Sinon, bah tu peux changer les droits ou, si tu y tiens, "use the ACL Luke"  :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

A la limite si le probleme n'était qu'au niveau des /home, le probleme est vite réglé ! Ce qui me gene c'est le drwxr-xr-x

Mais c'est de partout !

```

gentoo-nec / # ls -l /

total 139484

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Aug  9 02:17 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 Aug 15 12:11 boot

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root      3320 Aug 20 16:21 dev

drwxr-xr-x  72 root root      4096 Aug 20 18:21 etc

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4096 Aug 15 16:12 home

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root      4096 Aug  9 07:36 lib

drwx------   2 root root     16384 Jul  7 18:30 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Jul 15 03:30 media

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root      4096 Jul  8 18:15 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4096 Aug  8 15:37 opt

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  34686418 Jul  7 21:06 portage-2007.0.tar.bz2

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       145 Jul  7 21:06 portage-2007.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

dr-xr-xr-x 101 root root         0 Aug 20 17:26 proc

drwx------  12 root root      4096 Aug 20 18:24 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Aug  8 17:07 sbin

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 107915722 Jul  7 18:39 stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root         0 Aug 20 17:26 sys

drwxrwxrwt  36 root root      4096 Aug 21 03:10 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      4096 Aug  7 16:52 usr

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 Jul 22 18:35 var

```

```
gentoo-nec / # ls -l /etc/

total 920

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       3831 Jul 22 21:27 DIR_COLORS

drwxr-xr-x  7 root     root       4096 Aug 12 13:57 X11

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:03 acpi

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         28 Aug 20 17:27 adjtime

drwxr-xr-x  5 root     root       4096 Aug 20 18:24 apache2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  9 02:16 bash

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 15 19:07 bonobo-activation

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       4389 Jul 22 18:28 ca-certificates.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:04 conf.d

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug  1 13:03 config-archive

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul  8 17:42 cron.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:04 cron.daily

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        220 Jul 23 05:07 cron.deny

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul  8 17:42 cron.hourly

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 29 22:01 cron.monthly

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 22 20:58 cron.weekly

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        616 Jul 23 05:07 crontab

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1567 Aug 20 17:50 csh.env

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     lp         4096 Aug  1 13:05 cups

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 15 00:37 dbus-1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Apr 20 02:54 default

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 22 04:21 desktop-profiles

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:03 dhcp

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1079 Aug 13 22:31 dispatch-conf.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        426 Aug  7 15:07 dmtab

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  8 08:16 eclean

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       4096 Aug  8 16:54 env.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         97 Aug  7 15:46 environment

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:03 esd

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Apr 20 01:55 eselect

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1695 Aug 13 22:31 etc-update.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1246 Jul 23 02:26 fdprm

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        399 Aug  7 14:35 filesystems

drwxr-x---  2 firebird firebird   4096 Jul 15 23:43 firebird

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       4096 Jul 23 05:41 fonts

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1366 Aug  7 14:35 fstab

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1110 Jul  8 17:22 fstab.INSTALL

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       2139 Aug  9 07:18 gai.conf

drwxr-xr-x  6 root     root       4096 Jul 21 21:13 gconf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       4808 Jul 29 21:57 genkernel.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         35 Aug  7 14:36 gentoo-release

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 21 21:13 gnome-vfs-2.0

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      10793 Aug  7 14:13 gnome-vfs-mime-magic

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Apr 20 02:50 gpm

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        922 Aug 20 17:51 group

-rw-------  1 root     root        908 Aug 20 17:50 group-

-r--------  1 root     root        733 Aug 20 17:50 gshadow

-rw-------  1 root     root        726 Aug 20 17:50 gshadow-

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 16 00:20 gtk

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 21 20:12 gtk-2.0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 15 03:30 hal

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        936 Aug  9 07:18 host.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1081 Aug 20 18:21 hosts

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 20 15:25 init.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1645 Jul 22 15:58 inittab

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1658 Aug  7 14:35 inputrc

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         30 Aug  7 14:35 issue

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        701 Aug  7 14:35 issue.logo

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug  8 15:37 java-config-2

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        362 Aug  8 01:00 kdc.conf.example

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul  8 17:14 kernels

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        786 Aug  8 01:00 krb5.conf.example

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      67532 Aug 15 12:26 ld.so.cache

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        339 Aug  9 06:15 ld.so.conf

-r--r-----  1 root     root        262 Jul 29 23:26 ldap.conf.sudo

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 15 07:10 libgda

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         92 Jul  8 16:07 local.gen

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        875 Aug  9 07:18 locale.gen

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        871 Jul  8 16:10 locale.genES

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         32 Aug 12 14:05 localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       8869 Jul 23 05:05 login.defs

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  7 15:19 logrotate.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root     143919 Jul 22 21:35 lynx.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       3581 Jul 22 21:35 lynx.lss

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug  1 13:05 mail

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       2235 Jul 22 18:35 mailcap

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1024 Aug  9 23:10 make.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      23104 Aug 13 22:31 make.conf.example

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       3068 Aug 13 22:31 make.globals

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         48 Jul  7 20:43 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       4619 Jul 22 20:57 man.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      20537 Jul 15 20:29 mime.types

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        330 Aug  7 15:36 mke2fs.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       3001 Aug 15 13:29 modprobe.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  7 15:21 modprobe.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:03 modules.autoload.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         59 Jul  8 20:37 modules.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 14 16:42 modules.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 24 11:29 mplayer

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        348 Aug 20 17:27 mtab

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 15 21:59 mysql

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       7719 Jul 22 21:39 nanorc

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       2064 Jul 22 00:03 netscsid.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        196 Aug  7 14:35 networks

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1158 Aug  9 07:18 nscd.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        508 Aug  9 07:18 nsswitch.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1451 Aug 12 12:25 ntp.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 nx       root       4096 Aug 20 17:50 nxserver

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 15 21:05 openldap

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Apr 20 01:54 opt

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 20 17:30 pam.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  1 13:05 pango

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root          3 Jul 15 01:08 papersize

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1797 Aug 20 17:50 passwd

-rw-------  1 root     root       1740 Aug 20 17:50 passwd-

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       4096 Jul 21 18:04 php

drwxr-xr-x  5 root     root       4096 Aug 13 22:06 portage

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       2141 Aug  7 14:35 profile

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1717 Aug  8 16:54 profile.csh

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 21 20:32 profile.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1569 Aug 20 17:50 profile.env

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1623 Aug  7 14:35 protocols

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        134 Apr 20 02:51 pwdb.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 23 22:42 qt4

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1644 Aug  7 14:35 rc.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1607 Jul  8 17:33 rc.conf.INSTALL

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root         86 Aug 20 18:21 resolv.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  8 08:16 revdep-rebuild

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root     root        273 Aug  7 15:03 rmt

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1615 Aug  9 07:17 rpc

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        405 Jul 22 19:14 rsyncd.conf

drwxr-xr-x  6 root     root       4096 Apr 20 01:55 runlevels

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 30 23:31 samba

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        103 Jul 23 05:09 scrollkeeper.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        666 Aug  7 15:21 scsi_id.config

-rw-------  1 root     root        262 Jul 23 05:05 securetty

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       4096 Aug  9 01:19 security

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root      35877 Aug  7 14:35 services

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug  9 16:06 sgml

-rw-------  1 root     root        845 Aug 20 17:50 shadow

-rw-------  1 root     root        846 Aug 20 17:50 shadow-

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        118 Aug  7 14:35 shells

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug  9 03:07 skel

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 16 00:09 snmp

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 21 21:52 sound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root         22 Jul 30 00:11 spamassassin -> /etc/mail/spamassassin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 20 17:53 ssh

drwxr-xr-x  5 root     root       4096 Apr 20 02:52 ssl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul  8 17:42 ssmtp

-r--r-----  1 root     root       1612 Jul 29 23:26 sudoers

-rw-r-----  1 root     root       1459 Aug  7 14:35 sysctl.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:04 syslog-ng

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 15 23:48 t1lib

drwxr-xr-x  9 root     root       4096 Apr 20 01:52 terminfo

drwxr-xr-x 13 root     root       4096 Jul 23 07:44 texmf

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Aug 16 19:04 udev

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        586 Aug  7 15:19 updatedb.conf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 22 12:13 vim

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Apr 20 02:52 wget

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        345 Aug  8 16:14 whois.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root       1343 Jul 22 00:03 wodim.conf

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root       4096 Jul 21 22:51 xdg

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 15 19:45 xinetd.d

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       4096 Jul 21 16:40 xml

```

Cela ne vous choque pas que n'importe user lambda puisse aller lire les fichiers de conf et compagnie ?   :Confused: 

Une fois les conf en main il est possible de trouver un défaut de configuration et de l'exploiter.

Qu'en pensez vous ?Last edited by Oneal on Tue Aug 21, 2007 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oneal

Derniere information, je viens de regarder ce qu'il y avait sur ma Debian au taf... et c'est exactement la meme chose !

Je me fais peut etre de fausse idée, mais qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## Temet

Euh non, ça ne me gène pas.

La configuration de la machine n'a rien de personnel.

Et puis ça me ferait chier de me logguer en root chaque fois que je matte un fichier de conf pour aider un mec sur le forum.

----------

## Oneal

OK !

J'ai quand meme bien envi de faire un chmod -R 750 /home/NOM_DE_LUTILISATEUR

Histoire que chaque user puisse avoir un peu de confidentialité

Quelqu'un y voit il un inconvénient ?

----------

## Temet

Oui.

Ne change pas les droits du propriétaire et du groupe comme ça, c'est bourrin.

A la limite pour le reste du monde... mais pourquoi le faire en récursif? Le faire juste sur le dossier de ton user ne suffit pas???

EDIT : si tu veux gérer finement les droits, y a toujours comme j'ai dit les ACL.

----------

## Oneal

Merci pour ton conseil !

Dans un premier temps, j'ai fais mon chmod sur le répertoire de l'utilisateur (et pas en recursif).

Je jetterais un oeil sur les ACLs plus tard. En ce moment, je suis sur LAMP et Joomla !   :Laughing: 

Bonne soirée et merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Oneal

Je viens d'installer apache2+MySQL+PHP+Joomla... lors de l'install tout semble s'etre bien passé.

Cependant, j'ai l'impression que mon serveur apache n'interprete pas le PHP ! J'ai créé un fichier test.php avec les balises phpinfo() et apache l'affiche comme un vulgaire fichier texte.

Voici les infos qui me semble importantes :

```
gentoo-nec joomla # equery l |grep apache

app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.4-r3

www-servers/apache-2.2.4-r11
```

```

gentoo-nec ~ # emerge --pretend --verbose apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.4-r12 [2.2.4-r11] USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 66 kB

```

```
gentoo-nec ~ # equery l php

[ Searching for package 'php' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] app-doc/php-docs-20070202-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2 (5)

```

Voici ce que j'ai modifié dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/apache2

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"

```

```
gentoo-nec ~ # emerge --pretend --verbose php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype doc gdbm iconv imap ipv6 kerberos ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session snmp spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB
```

Une chose importante ! 

Dans le httpd.conf, un module pose probleme 

```
#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so
```

Je l'ai donc désactivé.

Voici le message obtenu si je l'active

```
[Wed Aug 22 00:14:51 2007] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "gentoo-nec"

```

Voici les modules présents dans le httpd.conf

```

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine AUTH_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>
```

Une idée ?

Bonne nuit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste une remarque Oneal même si cela te semble plus commode de procéder ainsi, tu devrais créer un autre fils et clore celui-ci afin que cela serve à d'autres - je te renvois à nos usages en haut du forum   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui et une recherche te trouves très rapidement la réponse car c'est un soucis courant.

----------

